# Whiteside bits on sale



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Until the end of the year Woodcraft has what Fine Woodworking Magazine defines as: "The Ten Essential Router Bits", manufactured by Whiteside on sale for 20% off. This is a good deal for beginners looking to create a starter set. Whiteside bits are American made and always the top rated bits in the world.


----------

